# Lookin for a 3 speed switch with timer



## Slumlord (May 11, 2008)

It's for my whole house fan. Needs to be able to handle a 1/3 hp 6/10 amp rated motor. I've exhausted my search but you guys are good!

3 speeds(low, med, high) with a timer switch.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Why not two switches? Timer feeds speed control.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

480 beat me to the punch. He said exactly what I would have recommended.


----------



## Slumlord (May 11, 2008)

OK, where can I get a 3 speed selector at? Preferable a knob with, Off, High, Med, Low. I can't even find one of those that will work.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Pass & Seymour number 94003xx.


----------



## kbsparky (Oct 14, 2007)

480, that P&S control won't work on a whole house fan. :no: Those are designed for paddle fans. :blink:

About the only thing that I could readily find on the web is here. You'll have to inquire about suitability for your project. :whistling


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> 480, that P&S control won't work on a whole house fan. :no: Those are designed for paddle fans. :blink:.......


A motor is a motor is a motor. As long as it's within the HP rating, it should work.


----------

